# Vista Random Crash



## gelaro (Sep 16, 2009)

I have HP Pavilion with Vista SP2 installed. I recently had to get a new harddrive and reinstalled everything from HP rescue disks. Since the reinstall, there have been three or four BSOD crashes, which I never had that I recall prior to the reinstallation. The only thing that seems common at the time of these shutdowns was that the dial-up modem was connected. But I used the modem all the time on the old installation and never had a problem. And I use it frequently on the new installation without a problem. 

Here are the Windows reports that make no sense to me. 

```
[B]From 9/8:[/B]
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini090809-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000008
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	b5cd0539-f23a-447f-b469-2b58111f50ae

[B]From 9/9:[/B]
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini090909-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	100000d1
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000008
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	fd2c4053-ab5a-4edf-8e1c-d029cd43dabf

[B]From 9/9 (second time)[/B]
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini090909-02.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	100000d1
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000008
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	100257fc-dbb4-48cd-b7ef-182528ee3287

[B]From 9/16[/B]

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini091609-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	100000d1
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000008
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	5f77b964-5909-4100-b1e2-e0274921330e
```
I tried WhoCrashed which says that the first one is related to ntkrnlpa.exe. The second and third (and a previous one not listed in the Windows problem center and which I don't remember happening) is related to wacdrvnt.sys. 

I have googled "wacdrvnt.sys" and can't find anything on it. 

The times listed on WhoCrashed do not match the times in the Windows problem center for the unexpected shutdowns.

I am pretty illiterate on this stuff. Is this enough information to give any help for me? 

Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a link about the STOP 0xD1 error messages: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#mozTocId137999

Most often this is caused by a device driver - but other issues (such as malware and defective memory are possible).

Please follow the instructions in this post to provide us with more information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## gelaro (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your response. It crashed again today while the dial-up modem was connected. 

Here is my report. Hopefully I have done it right.

i zipped the TSF folder and the perfmon html file together.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I myself can find nothing about wacdrvnt.sys either. This is in his *lmnt* from his dump, located in his *Unloaded Modules*, followed by the *lmvm*:

```
8d9db000 8d9fe000   wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm wacdrvnt
start    end        module name
8fce3000 8fd06000   wacdrvnt T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image path: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image name: wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Aug 27 01:13:43 2009 (4A961607)
    CheckSum:         0000BAF1
    ImageSize:        00023000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
In fact, he has many drivers in the *Unloaded Modules*:

```
Unloaded modules:
9b3cc000 9b3db000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bd000 9b3cc000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ae000 9b3bd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3a6000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3a6000 9b3ae000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b261000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ce000 9b3d9000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d9000 9b3e1000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bf000 9b3ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b0000 9b3bf000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3b0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b261000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d7000 9b3e6000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c8000 9b3d7000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b9000 9b3c8000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3aa000 9b3b9000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3aa000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b25d000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b25d000 9b265000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3df000 9b3ee000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d0000 9b3df000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bd000 9b3c8000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c8000 9b3d0000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ae000 9b3bd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3a6000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3a6000 9b3ae000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b25d000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b25d000 9b265000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ef000 9b3fe000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89b11000 89b1a000   tunmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3e0000 9b3ef000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d1000 9b3e0000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c2000 9b3d1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f0fa000 8f109000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b0000 9b3c2000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3b0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b38a000 9b392000   winusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b38a000   winusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b36a000 9b36c000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b26a000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dcd000 89dda000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dda000 89de5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89de5000 89ded000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d9db000 8d9fe000   wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Here's the rest of the dump:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
Probably caused by : wacdrvnt.sys ( wacdrvnt+2f17 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 00000000, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d6e868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d4e420
 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
+b3
00000000 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8edcbf17 to 00000000

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+b3
00000000 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
8039d540 8edcbf17 85072d28 00000016 8039d61c 0x0
8039d580 8e753426 8567a478 00000016 8039d61c wacdrvnt+0x2f17
8039d68c 89a82a2c 00000000 8039d6e0 89a82c09 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e
8039d6a4 8039d6e0 89a82d3b 8484dac0 8039d6c8 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27
8039d6e0 89a7e0eb 00000000 00000001 00000000 0x8039d6e0
8039d72c 89a7e138 84fabf38 00f9e000 8039d768 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112
8039d73c 89a7d91b 8039d750 c000023e 00000000 tcpip!UdpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12
8039d768 89a7d348 89ad5048 8039d7bc c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49
8039d788 89a7d798 89ad4cd0 00000011 8039d7bc tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a
8039d7e0 89a7efbd 89ad4cd0 00000011 87a28ab0 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1eb
8039d870 805d5404 849c2aa0 00000000 00000301 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xbe1
8039d8fc 822d60b0 02abb1e4 00000000 00000000 wanarp!WanNdisReceivePackets+0x4e2
8039d930 822c8bef 004af008 9b889f18 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab
8039dabc 8220957f 860430e8 874af008 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c
8039dad8 82234ccd 860430e8 9b889f18 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c
8039daf4 82234ca4 8751bc10 9b889f18 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20
8039db10 823da5a0 8751bc10 9b889f18 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b
8039db4c 822db2ba 872dba70 9b889f18 00000000 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2
8039db98 89bcc0fb 020430e8 8039dbd4 00000001 ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xe9
8039dbd8 89bcc4ae 029f7120 000000b0 85a2a3ca ndiswan!IndicateRecvPacket+0x301
8039dc0c 89bcd12f 859f7120 85f0c2d0 00000031 ndiswan!ProcessPPPFrame+0x113
8039dc2c 89bc97ca 85a24710 85f0c2d0 b98198b0 ndiswan!ReceivePPP+0xb3
8039dc50 822d3494 00000002 85a2a3ca 00000031 ndiswan!ProtoWanReceiveIndication+0x165
8039dc74 9b394ce0 8039dc9c 02ac6438 00000002 ndis!NdisMWanIndicateReceive+0x57
8039dcac 81cde1fb 00000000 00000001 02825e10 asyncmac!AsyncPPPCompletionRoutine+0x194
8039dce0 8ebadb9b 81c07f60 8748f9d4 8039dd58 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039dcf0 8ebae35e 8748f902 8748f5f4 8039dd3c HSX_CNXT+0xa2b9b
8039dd58 8ebae4af 0048f598 85ac0008 8748f598 HSX_CNXT+0xa335e
8039dd70 8ebac585 8748f598 85ac0008 8748f5f4 HSX_CNXT+0xa34af
8039dd98 81c7b976 8748f4e0 85ac0008 85ac0008 HSX_CNXT+0xa1585
8039ddb0 8ebc8b1a 85ac0008 8748d030 8516dad0 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8039ddc4 81c7b976 85ac0108 85ac0008 84825e10 modem!UniRead+0x4a
8039dddc 9b394f4e 85a2a318 84825e10 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8039ddf4 9b395017 85a2a318 85ac010b 85ac0008 asyncmac!AsyncPPPRead+0x15a
8039de0c 81cde1fb 00000000 85ac0008 84825e10 asyncmac!AsyncWaitMaskCompletionRoutine+0x97
8039de40 8ebc13a5 8039de68 8ebc7c43 8748d030 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039de48 8ebc7c43 8748d030 85ac0008 00000000 modem!RemoveReferenceAndCompleteRequest+0x39
8039de68 8ebc8c92 8748d0e8 8039ded4 00000001 modem!UniRundownShuttledWait+0xa3
8039de9c 8ebc9610 8748d0e8 8039de02 00000002 modem!UniPostProcessShuttledWaits+0x44
8039df04 81cde1fb 8748d030 85b89402 00000002 modem!UniSniffWaitComplete+0xe6
8039df3c 8ebacfd7 81d2f920 8039dfe0 8748f8b0 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039df50 8ebad084 8748f598 00000000 00000902 HSX_CNXT+0xa1fd7
8039df88 81ce16a2 8748f8b0 8748f598 00000000 HSX_CNXT+0xa2084
8039dff4 81cdf2d5 c6ca7cc0 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8039dff8 c6ca7cc0 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
81cdf2d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xc6ca7cc0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
wacdrvnt+2f17
8edcbf17 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  wacdrvnt+2f17

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: wacdrvnt

IMAGE_NAME:  wacdrvnt.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a961607

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_wacdrvnt+2f17

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_wacdrvnt+2f17

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm wacdrvnt
start    end        module name
8edc9000 8edec000   wacdrvnt T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image path: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image name: wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Aug 27 01:13:43 2009 (4A961607)
    CheckSum:         0000BAF1
    ImageSize:        00023000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80402000 80409000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80409000 8041a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8041a000 80422000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80422000 80463000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
80463000 80543000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
80543000 805bf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805bf000 805cc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
805cc000 805df000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
80604000 8064a000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8064a000 80653000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
80653000 8065b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8065b000 80682000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80682000 80691000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80691000 80693900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80694000 8069e000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8069e000 806ad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
806ad000 806f7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
806f7000 806fe000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
806fe000 8070c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8070c000 8071c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8071c000 80724000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
80724000 80742000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
80742000 80774000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
80774000 80784000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
80784000 807f5000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
81c04000 81c37000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
81c37000 81ff0000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
82208000 82313000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
82313000 82314000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8233e000 82379000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
82379000 8238e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8238e000 8239e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8239e000 823c8000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
823c8000 823d5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
823d5000 823eb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
823eb000 823f9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
89a00000 89a09000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
89a0c000 89af6000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 09:48:58 2009 (4A856B4A)
89af6000 89b11000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
89b1a000 89b2a000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
89b2a000 89b3a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
89b3a000 89b40380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
89b41000 89b4a000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
89b4a000 89b54000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
89b54000 89b92000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
89b92000 89ba1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
89ba1000 89bb9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
89bb9000 89bdc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
89bdc000 89beb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
89beb000 89bff000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
89c00000 89c02f00   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)
89c03000 89d13000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
89d13000 89d1b000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:52:18 2008 (47919012)
89d1b000 89d54000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
89d54000 89d5c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
89d5c000 89d6b000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
89d6b000 89d92000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
89d92000 89da3000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
89da3000 89dc4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
89dc4000 89dcd000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
89ded000 89df8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
89df8000 89dfb780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
89dfc000 89dfdc00   HpqRemHid HpqRemHid.sys Wed Jul 11 11:30:21 2007 (4694F78D)
8d802000 8d88f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8d88f000 8d89e300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
8d89f000 8d8ac080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8d8ad000 8d8c7000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:19:14 2009 (49E01A42)
8d8c7000 8d8d6000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Sat Feb 24 00:42:21 2007 (45DFD03D)
8d8d6000 8d8ea000   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Tue Jan 23 02:40:19 2007 (45B5BBE3)
8d8ea000 8d93b000   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Wed Mar 21 09:02:02 2007 (46012CCA)
8d93b000 8d96a100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 21:14:58 2008 (47EC4692)
8d96b000 8d99a000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8d99a000 8d9db000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8d9db000 8d9f2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d9f2000 8d9fc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8da02000 8db01600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8db02000 8dbc3000   athr     athr.sys     Thu Dec 06 16:40:12 2007 (47586C3C)
8dbc3000 8dbd6000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8dbd6000 8dbe1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8dbe1000 8dbec000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8dbec000 8dbf7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8dbf7000 8dbf8380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8dc00000 8dc0b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8dc0b000 8dc0c700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8dc0d000 8e34e1a0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Dec 03 22:39:14 2008 (493750E2)
8e34f000 8e3ee000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8e3ee000 8e3fa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8e3fa000 8e3fe180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)
8e604000 8e639000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e639000 8e64a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e64a000 8e67d000   CHDRT32  CHDRT32.sys  Tue Mar 04 13:31:57 2008 (47CD959D)
8e67d000 8e6aa000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8e6aa000 8e6cf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8e6cf000 8e70d000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Thu Nov 01 20:47:51 2007 (472A73B7)
8e70d000 8e72e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8e72e000 8e72f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8e739000 8e747000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e747000 8e750000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e750000 8e766000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8e766000 8e77a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8e77a000 8e7c2000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8e7c2000 8e7f4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8ea00000 8ea05a00   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Tue May 05 06:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
8ea08000 8eb0b000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Thu Nov 01 20:50:39 2007 (472A745F)
8eb0b000 8ebc0000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Thu Nov 01 20:46:56 2007 (472A7380)
8ebc0000 8ebcd000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8ebcd000 8ebce000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8ebd6000 8ebd7000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8ebdd000 8ebe4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8ebe4000 8ebf0000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8ebf0000 8ebf8000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8ebf8000 8ec00000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8ec0d000 8ec49000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8ec49000 8ec53000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ec53000 8ec6a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8ec6a000 8ec86000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Mar 24 11:47:23 2009 (49C9008B)
8ec86000 8ec93000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:08 2009 (49E01FDC)
8ec93000 8ed13000   bthport  bthport.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8ed13000 8ed14800   avgio    avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
8ed15000 8ed3e000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:12 2009 (49E01FE0)
8ed3e000 8ed48000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8ed48000 8ed62000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:44 2008 (47919068)
8ed62000 8edc9000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jul 12 19:04:57 2007 (4696B399)
8edc9000 8edec000   wacdrvnt wacdrvnt.sys Thu Aug 27 01:13:43 2009 (4A961607)
8f004000 8f084000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Sep 04 15:38:00 2007 (46DDB418)
8f084000 8f086500   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jul 12 19:06:31 2007 (4696B3F7)
8f087000 8f09e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f09e000 8f0a7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8f0a7000 8f0c7b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8f0c8000 8f0d0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8f0d0000 8f0dd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8f0dd000 8f0e8000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8f0e8000 8f0f0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8f0f0000 8f0fa000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8f109000 8f124000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8f124000 8f138000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Jun 25 06:22:01 2009 (4A434FC9)
8f138000 8f1e8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
8f1e8000 8f1f8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
95aa0000 95ca2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
95cc0000 95cc9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
95ce0000 95cee000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
95cf0000 95d3c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Jun 15 08:42:30 2009 (4A3641B6)
9a40b000 9a435000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
9a435000 9a43f000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9a43f000 9a452000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9a452000 9a4bd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
9a4bd000 9a4da000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
9a4da000 9a4f3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9a4f3000 9a508000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9a508000 9a529000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9a529000 9a548000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
9a548000 9a581000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
9a581000 9a599000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
9a599000 9a5c0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
9b206000 9b252000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
9b26a000 9b26d180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
9b26e000 9b34c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9b34c000 9b356000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9b356000 9b362000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Aug 14 09:48:21 2009 (4A856B25)
9b362000 9b36a000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Thu Oct 18 18:36:53 2007 (4717E005)
9b36c000 9b382000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9b392000 9b39b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
9b3db000 9b3ea000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9b3ee000 9b3f7000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)

Unloaded modules:
9b3cc000 9b3db000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bd000 9b3cc000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ae000 9b3bd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3a6000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3a6000 9b3ae000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b261000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ce000 9b3d9000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d9000 9b3e1000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bf000 9b3ce000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b0000 9b3bf000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3b0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b261000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d7000 9b3e6000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c8000 9b3d7000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b9000 9b3c8000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3aa000 9b3b9000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3aa000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b25d000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b25d000 9b265000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3df000 9b3ee000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d0000 9b3df000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3bd000 9b3c8000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c8000 9b3d0000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ae000 9b3bd000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3a6000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3a6000 9b3ae000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b391000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b25d000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b25d000 9b265000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3ef000 9b3fe000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89b11000 89b1a000   tunmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3e0000 9b3ef000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3d1000 9b3e0000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3c2000 9b3d1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f0fa000 8f109000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b3b0000 9b3c2000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b39b000 9b3b0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b38a000 9b392000   winusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b382000 9b38a000   winusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b36a000 9b36c000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b252000 9b26a000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dcd000 89dda000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dda000 89de5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89de5000 89ded000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d9db000 8d9fe000   wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
The dumps are all essentially identical. Try running antispyware and antivirus. For spyware, I recommend Spybot: Search and Destroy: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/spybotsd/index.html

If you don't already have antivirus, try using AVG: www.avg.com

Good luck.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Two items - 


```
wacdrvnt [FONT=Lucida Console]   [B]Web Access Control Driver      [/B]8/27/2009 1:13:43 AM
   C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacdrvnt.sys  [/FONT]
```
This is undoubtedly a contributor to yiour BSODs - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[U]Atheros wifi driver[/U]

athr.sys      7.04.0002.0015       12/6/2007[/FONT]
```
Go to your system manufacturer's site and update it. While there, get updated drivers for Conexant audio.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## gelaro (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks ... I did the update (at least I think it updated). It crashed again yesterday, again while connected to a dial-up connection (which is the only time it does it). I had turned off the restart, so it went to a black screen and I had to manually power down and restart. I wasn't even actively using it at the time. It was just sitting.

I have attached the same report as earlier. If you have any other suggestions, I would be grateful. 

I wonder if this is because of a corruption during the reinstall I did a few weeks ago. It never did this for the first year I had the computer. It only started after I rebuilt it, and only when I am connected to dial up.

Another question: Is Windows 7 enough better to spend $30 to upgrade? I can get it through an education discount and I wonder if it would solve this problem. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 


```
HSXHWAZL.sys Thu Nov 01 17:47:51 2007 (472A73B7)
HSX_DPV.sys  Thu Nov 01 17:50:39 2007 (472A745F)
HSX_CNXT.sys Thu Nov 01 17:46:56 2007 (472A7380)
```
Your Conexant drivers need to be updated. They are for the dial-up modem in your system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\SALAF7.tmp\Mini092909-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81c33000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d4ac70
Debug session time: Tue Sep 29 10:49:46.616 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:41:37.331
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
Unable to load image wacdrvnt.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wacdrvnt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wacdrvnt.sys
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
Probably caused by : wacdrvnt.sys ( wacdrvnt+2f17 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 00000000, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'mouhid' and 'hiber_atapor' overlap

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d6a868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d4a420
 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+b3
00000000 ??              ???

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 90157f17 to 00000000

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+b3
00000000 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
8039d540 90157f17 852c58c8 00000016 8039d61c 0x0
8039d580 8ff6b426 84dba2b8 00000016 8039d61c wacdrvnt+0x2f17
8039d68c 89a84a2c 00000000 8039d6e0 89a84c09 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e
8039d6a4 8039d6e0 89a84d3b 8503c2b8 8039d6c8 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27
8039d6e0 89a800eb 00000000 00000001 00000000 0x8039d6e0
8039d72c 89a80138 84faaf80 00f9d000 8039d768 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112
8039d73c 89a7f91b 8039d750 c000023e 00000000 tcpip!UdpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12
8039d768 89a7f348 89ad7048 8039d7bc c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49
8039d788 89a7f798 89ad6cd0 00000011 8039d7bc tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a
8039d7e0 89a80fbd 89ad6cd0 00000011 84db7f10 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1eb
8039d870 90062404 84dd41e8 00000000 00000001 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xbe1
8039d8fc 822d30b0 02abb1e4 00000000 00000000 wanarp!WanNdisReceivePackets+0x4e2
8039d930 822c5bef 005ba3e8 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab
8039dabc 8220657f 861e00e8 875ba3e8 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c
8039dad8 82231ccd 861e00e8 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c
8039daf4 82231ca4 873741b0 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20
8039db10 9003a5a0 873741b0 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b
8039db4c 822d82ba 87374808 84bc0018 00000000 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2
8039db98 89bcc0fb 021e00e8 8039dbd4 00000001 ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xe9
8039dbd8 89bcc4ae 023c1220 00000099 8538a0ba ndiswan!IndicateRecvPacket+0x301
8039dc0c 89bcd12f 853c1220 8536b008 00000026 ndiswan!ProcessPPPFrame+0x113
8039dc2c 89bc97ca 84d2bd08 8536b008 847d20e8 ndiswan!ReceivePPP+0xb3
8039dc50 822d0494 00000001 8538a0ba 00000026 ndiswan!ProtoWanReceiveIndication+0x165
8039dc74 9bbcece0 8039dc9c 0278c438 00000001 ndis!NdisMWanIndicateReceive+0x57
8039dcac 81cda1fb 00000000 00000001 02907bd0 asyncmac!AsyncPPPCompletionRoutine+0x194
8039dce0 8fcb0b9b 81c03f60 872b4534 8039dd58 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039dcf0 8fcb135e 872b4502 872b4154 8039dd3c HSX_CNXT+0xa2b9b
8039dd58 8fcb14af 002b40f8 84819b70 872b40f8 HSX_CNXT+0xa335e
8039dd70 8fcaf585 872b40f8 84819b70 872b4154 HSX_CNXT+0xa34af
8039dd98 81c77976 872b4040 84819b70 84819b70 HSX_CNXT+0xa1585
8039ddb0 8fccbb1a 84819b70 872b35d8 8769b560 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8039ddc4 81c77976 84819c70 84819b70 84907bd0 modem!UniRead+0x4a
8039dddc 9bbcef4e 8538a008 84907bd0 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8039ddf4 9bbcf017 8538a008 84819c73 84819b70 asyncmac!AsyncPPPRead+0x15a
8039de0c 81cda1fb 00000000 84819b70 84907bd0 asyncmac!AsyncWaitMaskCompletionRoutine+0x97
8039de40 8fcc43a5 8039de68 8fccac43 872b35d8 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039de48 8fccac43 872b35d8 84819b70 00000000 modem!RemoveReferenceAndCompleteRequest+0x39
8039de68 8fccbc92 872b3690 8039ded4 00000001 modem!UniRundownShuttledWait+0xa3
8039de9c 8fccc610 872b3690 8039de02 00000002 modem!UniPostProcessShuttledWaits+0x44
8039df04 81cda1fb 872b35d8 85342002 00000002 modem!UniSniffWaitComplete+0xe6
8039df3c 8fcaffd7 81d2b920 8039dfe0 872b4410 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
8039df50 8fcb0084 872b40f8 00000000 00000102 HSX_CNXT+0xa1fd7
8039df88 81cdd6a2 872b4410 872b40f8 00000000 HSX_CNXT+0xa2084
8039dff4 81cdb2d5 99ab8cc0 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8039dff8 99ab8cc0 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
81cdb2d5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0x99ab8cc0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
wacdrvnt+2f17
90157f17 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  wacdrvnt+2f17

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: wacdrvnt

IMAGE_NAME:  wacdrvnt.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a961607

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_wacdrvnt+2f17

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_wacdrvnt+2f17

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm wacdrvnt
start    end        module name
90155000 90178000   wacdrvnt T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image path: wacdrvnt.sys
    Image name: wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Aug 26 22:13:43 2009 (4A961607)
    CheckSum:         0000BAF1
    ImageSize:        00023000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
8039d540 90157f17 852c58c8 00000016 8039d61c 0x0
8039d580 8ff6b426 84dba2b8 00000016 8039d61c wacdrvnt+0x2f17
8039d68c 89a84a2c 00000000 8039d6e0 89a84c09 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e (FPO: [2,58,4])
8039d6a4 8039d6e0 89a84d3b 8503c2b8 8039d6c8 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27 (FPO: [3,2,4])
8039d6e0 89a800eb 00000000 00000001 00000000 0x8039d6e0
8039d72c 89a80138 84faaf80 00f9d000 8039d768 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112 (FPO: [2,8,4])
8039d73c 89a7f91b 8039d750 c000023e 00000000 tcpip!UdpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12 (FPO: [1,0,0])
8039d768 89a7f348 89ad7048 8039d7bc c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49 (FPO: [2,6,0])
8039d788 89a7f798 89ad6cd0 00000011 8039d7bc tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a (FPO: [6,1,4])
8039d7e0 89a80fbd 89ad6cd0 00000011 84db7f10 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1eb (FPO: [2,11,4])
8039d870 90062404 84dd41e8 00000000 00000001 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xbe1 (FPO: [3,29,4])
8039d8fc 822d30b0 02abb1e4 00000000 00000000 wanarp!WanNdisReceivePackets+0x4e2 (FPO: [5,27,4])
8039d930 822c5bef 005ba3e8 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab (FPO: [5,3,4])
8039dabc 8220657f 861e00e8 875ba3e8 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c (FPO: [5,89,4])
8039dad8 82231ccd 861e00e8 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c (FPO: [5,0,0])
8039daf4 82231ca4 873741b0 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20 (FPO: [5,0,0])
8039db10 9003a5a0 873741b0 84bc0018 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b (FPO: [5,0,0])
8039db4c 822d82ba 87374808 84bc0018 00000000 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2 (FPO: [5,6,0])
8039db98 89bcc0fb 021e00e8 8039dbd4 00000001 ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xe9 (FPO: [3,9,4])
8039dbd8 89bcc4ae 023c1220 00000099 8538a0ba ndiswan!IndicateRecvPacket+0x301 (FPO: [2,8,4])
0: kd> r
eax=00000014 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000016 edx=846c4b80 esi=8536b092 edi=8039d61c
eip=00000000 esp=8039d544 ebp=852c58c8 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010282
00000000 ??              ???
0: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80400000 80407000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Apr 10 23:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80407000 80418000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Apr 10 23:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80418000 80420000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Jan 18 23:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80420000 80461000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
80461000 80541000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Apr 10 23:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
80541000 805bd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805bd000 805ca000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:52:19 2008 (47919013)
805ca000 805ff000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
80609000 8064f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8064f000 80658000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:08 2008 (47919044)
80658000 80660000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 21:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
80660000 80687000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80687000 80696000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80696000 80698900   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 21:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80699000 806a3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 21:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
806a3000 806b2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
806b2000 806fc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
806fc000 80703000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
80703000 80711000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Apr 10 21:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
80711000 80721000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
80721000 80729000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
80729000 80747000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Apr 10 21:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
80747000 80779000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
80779000 80789000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 21:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
80789000 807fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 05:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
81c00000 81c33000   hal      halmacpi.dll Fri Apr 10 21:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
81c33000 81fec000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 10 21:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
82205000 82310000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
82310000 8233b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8233b000 82376000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Apr 10 21:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
82376000 82385000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Apr 10 21:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
82385000 82399000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:34 2008 (47919112)
82399000 823ae000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
823ae000 823be000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
823be000 823e8000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Apr 10 21:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
823e8000 823f5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:53:40 2008 (47919064)
823f5000 823fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
89a00000 89a0a000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 21:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
89a0e000 89af8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 06:48:58 2009 (4A856B4A)
89af8000 89b13000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 10 21:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
89b13000 89b23000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
89b23000 89b26780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
89b27000 89b37000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Apr 10 21:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
89b37000 89b3d380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
89b3e000 89b47000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
89b47000 89b49f00   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 07:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)
89b4a000 89b54000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
89b54000 89b92000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Apr 10 21:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
89b92000 89ba1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
89ba1000 89bb9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
89bb9000 89bdc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
89bdc000 89bf3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:56:33 2008 (47919111)
89bf3000 89bfe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:24 2008 (47919108)
89c00000 89d10000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
89d10000 89d18000   wd       wd.sys       Fri Jan 18 21:52:18 2008 (47919012)
89d18000 89d51000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
89d51000 89d59000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
89d59000 89d68000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
89d68000 89d8f000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
89d8f000 89da0000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
89da0000 89dc1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Apr 10 21:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
89dc1000 89dca000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
89dea000 89df5000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
89df5000 89dfe000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
89dfe000 89dffc00   HpqRemHid HpqRemHid.sys Wed Jul 11 08:30:21 2007 (4694F78D)
8dc06000 8dc93000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Fri Apr 10 21:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8dc93000 8dca2300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Apr 10 21:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
8dca3000 8dcb0080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8dcb1000 8dccb000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:19:14 2009 (49E01A42)
8dccb000 8dcda000   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Fri Feb 23 21:42:21 2007 (45DFD03D)
8dcda000 8dcee000   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Mon Jan 22 23:40:19 2007 (45B5BBE3)
8dcee000 8dd3f000   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Wed Mar 21 06:02:02 2007 (46012CCA)
8dd3f000 8dd52000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8dd52000 8dd81100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 18:14:58 2008 (47EC4692)
8dd82000 8ddb1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8ddb1000 8ddf2000   storport storport.sys Fri Apr 10 21:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8ddf2000 8ddfd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 21:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8de00000 8de0b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8de0c000 8df0b600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 11:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8df0c000 8dff0000   athr     athr.sys     Sun Apr 27 11:07:41 2008 (4814C0ED)
8dff0000 8dffb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 21:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f206000 8f9471a0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Dec 03 19:39:14 2008 (493750E2)
8f948000 8f9e7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8f9e7000 8f9f3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Apr 10 21:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8f9f3000 8f9f7180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 15:12:03 2007 (46770333)
8f9f8000 8f9f9700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f9fa000 8f9fb380   swenum   swenum.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8fa0c000 8fa1d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8fa1d000 8fa50000   CHDRT32  CHDRT32.sys  Tue Mar 04 10:31:57 2008 (47CD959D)
8fa50000 8fa7d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8fa7d000 8faa2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8faa2000 8fae0000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Thu Nov 01 17:47:51 2007 (472A73B7)
8fae0000 8fbe3000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Thu Nov 01 17:50:39 2007 (472A745F)
8fc0e000 8fcc3000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Thu Nov 01 17:46:56 2007 (472A7380)
8fcc3000 8fcd0000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8fcd0000 8fcdd000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:43:08 2009 (49E01FDC)
8fcdd000 8fd5d000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fd5d000 8fd74000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8fd74000 8fd94b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 21:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8fd95000 8fdbe000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:43:12 2009 (49E01FE0)
8fdbe000 8fdc8000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Fri Apr 10 21:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fdc8000 8fde2000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:53:44 2008 (47919068)
8fe08000 8fe6f000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jul 12 16:04:57 2007 (4696B399)
8fe6f000 8feef000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Sep 04 12:38:00 2007 (46DDB418)
8feef000 8fef1500   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jul 12 16:06:31 2007 (4696B3F7)
8fef2000 8fefb000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8fefb000 8ff02000   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8ff02000 8ff09000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8ff09000 8ff15000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8ff15000 8ff36000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 21:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8ff36000 8ff3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8ff3e000 8ff46000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8ff46000 8ff51000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8ff51000 8ff5f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Apr 10 21:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8ff5f000 8ff68000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ff68000 8ff7e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8ff7e000 8ff92000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8ff92000 8ffda000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
90003000 90035000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
90035000 9004b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
9004b000 90059000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90059000 9006c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
9006c000 90071a00   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Tue May 05 03:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
90072000 900ae000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
900ae000 900b8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
900b8000 900cf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
900cf000 900eb000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Mar 24 08:47:23 2009 (49C9008B)
900eb000 900ec800   avgio    avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 06:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
900ed000 900fa000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Apr 10 21:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
900fa000 90105000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Fri Apr 10 21:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
90105000 9010d000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Apr 10 21:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
9010d000 90117000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
90126000 90141000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
90141000 90155000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Jun 25 03:22:01 2009 (4A434FC9)
90155000 90178000   wacdrvnt wacdrvnt.sys Wed Aug 26 22:13:43 2009 (4A961607)
90178000 90188000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
90188000 901b2000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Apr 10 21:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
901b2000 901bc000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
901bc000 901cf000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
96c90000 96e92000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 04:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
96eb0000 96eb9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:01:09 2008 (47919225)
96ed0000 96ede000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Apr 10 23:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
9b00b000 9b076000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
9b076000 9b093000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
9b093000 9b0ac000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9b0ac000 9b0c1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9b0c1000 9b0e2000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9b0e2000 9b101000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
9b101000 9b13a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Apr 10 21:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
9b13a000 9b152000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 10 21:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
9b152000 9b179000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 10 21:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
9b179000 9b1c5000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Apr 10 21:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
9ba04000 9bab4000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 10:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9bab4000 9bab7180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 14:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
9bab8000 9bb96000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 01:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9bb96000 9bba0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9bba0000 9bbac000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Aug 14 06:48:21 2009 (4A856B25)
9bbac000 9bbb4000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Thu Oct 18 15:36:53 2007 (4717E005)
9bbb6000 9bbcc000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9bbcc000 9bbd5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 21:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
9bbdd000 9bbec000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 21:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9bbec000 9bbf5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Apr 10 21:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
9bbf5000 9bbfd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)

Unloaded modules:
9bbf3000 9bbfe000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bbd5000 9bbdd000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bbe4000 9bbf3000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bbd5000 9bbe4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
90117000 90126000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bbb4000 9bbb6000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1c5000 9b1dd000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dca000 89dd7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89dd7000 89de2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89de2000 89dea000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
89bb9000 89bdc000   wacdrvnt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## gelaro (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks,

When I went to the HP website, it says that the current drivers are 11/07: Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver 11-2007	7.67.0.0 A	» Version:	22.23M. 

I also tried to update through Device Manager and it says that the most recent drivers are installed. 

Is there somewhere else I should look for them?


----------

